

Bashing Microsoft 'like kicking a puppy,' says Linux Foundation chief - ubasu
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/040511-linux-vs-microsoft.html

======
bediger
I think the "kicking a puppy" metaphor is wrong. MSFT still has some billions
of dollars of cash reserves. No down-and-out puppy has power like that. And
let's be clear, that power is outside the market place, but still has
influence over it.

~~~
rbanffy
It's most certainly unwise to discard Microsoft like that.

Even if they give up making software, they can still be very annoying patent
trolls.

